# The PF Gift Swap sign up thread



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, the ball is rolling with this! We have interest, but we would like some more! 

People in so far:

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002
JJAK
Gratch - *Address recieved*
iheartsonic
Chinquary
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - *Address recieved*
Tapir
Katie200 - *Address recieved*

Please let me know if you want to take part, the more the merrier!

*The brief*

*-* You sign up before April 23rd
*-* PM me your postal address
*-* On April 23rd I will draw names out of a hat
*-* On April 23rd/24th I will PM you the person to buy for and their address
*-* 2 weeks to buy the gift (£5 minimum spend)
*-* 2 weeks to send and recieve gifts
*-* I'll start a new thread where people can post up what they got!
*-* It's a secret gift swap, so stalk your victim quietly!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Just as a hint....I like Prada... :lol:

xxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Come on peeps, it'll be fun


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Ok, the ball is rolling with this! We have interest, but we would like some more!
> 
> People in so far:
> 
> ...


Just wondering if maybe you should clear this with Mark first :-S

It may be an idea to to a Max spend too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Tanya1989 said:


> It may be an idea to to a Max spend too.


No Prada for Emma  :nonod:

:lol:

xx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just wondering if maybe you should clear this with Mark first :-S
> 
> It may be an idea to to a Max spend too.


I have sent Mark a PM


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

It sound fun


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm up for this, never been part of something like this and always wanted too, no one at work ever wanted to do a secret santa at christmas, so count me in 

Im a pain buying gifts, i sometimes take too long!

Im dead easy to buy for btw!

I LOVE Primeval, McFly, Anything Pink and Make Up.....thats me XD


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I'm in  

im the worst person to buy for :lol: but have to told im super at buying stuff for people:lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002
JJAK
Gratch - *Address recieved*
iheartsonic
Chinquary
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - *Address recieved*
Tapir
Katie200 - *Address recieved*
Staysee
bexy1989 - *Address recieved*


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Updated list:
> 
> Goldenshadow
> Inca's Mum
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Just as a hint....I like Prada... :lol:
> 
> xxxx


I thought of the FUNNIEST thing someone could send you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> I thought of the FUNNIEST thing someone could send you :lol: :lol: :lol:


:yikes: What?! :lol: :lol: xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

plastic bag with a prada label on it :lol: then you have your prada and they stayed in budget :lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> plastic bag with a prada label on it :lol: then you have your prada and they stayed in budget :lol: :lol:


hahahahaha thats quite funny


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know i would never know what to buy for anyone i'm utter **** with gift's 

End up just sending a Fiver


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> plastic bag with a prada label on it :lol: then you have your prada and they stayed in budget :lol: :lol:


:lol: :lol: I'd actually really like that  I'd find it really funny :lol: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

who ever i get im saying sorry now as well gift buying isnt my best subject lol


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Im quite excted about this now  haha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

me too and a little :scared: lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> Im quite excted about this now  haha


Me too  I love buying things for people 

xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im alreddy trying to think of a good gift


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Me too  I love buying things for people
> 
> xxxx


same 

i can just hear my boyfriend now ... 'but you dont even know them?! how do you know what to buy them?!' :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> same
> 
> i can just hear my boyfriend now ... 'but you dont even know them?! how do you know what to buy them?!' :lol:


My dad'll be like that pmsl But he's so tight anyway, you'd be lucky if he paid for postage never mind a present :lol: :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> same
> 
> i can just hear my boyfriend now ... 'but you dont even know them?! how do you know what to buy them?!' :lol:


my sister said that to me and she feels sorry for who i get as she never get great gifts so they dont know what there in for :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I think any gift is great! XD


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

go on then....put my name down


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I think any gift is great! XD


Apart from bananas :nono:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> apart from bananas :nono:


especially bananas!!!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Stupid me put my last post in the old thread! 

Some facts about me:
Im allergic to lavender & Opium, 
& Im a girly

Just thought id point the above out before i get sent something which will make me blow up like a balloon, 

Or some 'man' stuffs!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Staysee said:


> especially bananas!!!


booooo :nono:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm in and as Im sure everyone knows my dogs are my world


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

babycham2002 said:


> I'm in and as Im sure everyone knows my dogs are my world


*sends engagement ring and crosses fingers*

xxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

bump! people are signing up on the OTHER thread :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

And Jamie if you want to partake OH has volunteered to do the random drawing of names and informing by PM of who people are to send to?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh go on then! I'll do it! Although its only gonna be cheap from me as I'm skint at the moment but I like secret santa!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

PM for Jamie 

What do I like...? Gee i wonder!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Count me in (if !!! I remember)

And Labradors are on my wish list


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I will do an updated list tomorrow, but this is shaping up nicely!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - *Address recieved*
JJAK - *Address recieved*
Gratch - *Address recieved*
iheartsonic - *Address recieved*
Chinquary
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - *Address recieved*
Tapir
Katie200 - *Address recieved*
Staysee
bexy1989 - *Address recieved*
Paddyjulie - *Address recieved*
Shells - *Address recieved*
CharleyRogan - *Address recieved*
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

which other thread?

i want to do it do it
i want to do it do it

i want to do it it it it it!!.. the only way is up!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved


April 23rd is sign up deadline  Get yourself involved and give a little!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm worried of failing whoever I get and buying something lame


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm worried of failing whoever I get and buying something lame


me too im not that great a picking gifts lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm worried of failing whoever I get and buying something lame





katie200 said:


> me too im not that great a picking gifts lol


I'm sure you'll both do fine  It's just a bit of fun!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I'm sure you'll both do fine  It's just a bit of fun!


i hope so as it hard enough to by for my sister and i know them lol


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

sounds great! i wanna join in  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

haha hints for whoever gets me ...

PINK  and ice hockey


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

dont worry about epically failing...thats half the fun  
If you end up with something totally rubbishy....like a Gnome?..then im sure it'd make a nice book end or erm, door stop LOL im sure we will all find a use for our amazingly brilliant pressies 


On a serious note, im petrefied ima get someone whos posts iv never seen, never spoke to and ima have to hunt them down, stalk them like a bad ass and go all 'undercover' on this LOL - Que alter ego profile


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved


This is turning out to be the GREAT PF gift swap!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> haha hints for whoever gets me ...
> 
> PINK  and ice hockey


Pink ice, sorted


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> dont worry about epically failing...thats half the fun
> If you end up with something totally rubbishy....like a Gnome?..then im sure it'd make a nice book end or erm, door stop LOL im sure we will all find a use for our amazingly brilliant pressies
> 
> On a serious note, im petrefied ima get someone whos posts iv never seen, never spoke to and ima have to hunt them down, stalk them like a bad ass and go all 'undercover' on this LOL - Que alter ego profile


yeah ive been thinking that looking at the list i only have talked to a few so anyone that want to talk about them selfs massage me lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok lets make this a bit more interesting!

1 of you gift swappers will get an extra present! As I'm not taking part because I am doing the draw. I will do a seperate draw, pull out 1 person, and I will send a gift to that person!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Ok lets make this a bit more interesting!
> 
> 1 of you gift swappers will get an extra present! As I'm not taking part because I am doing the draw. I will do a seperate draw, pull out 1 person, and I will send a gift to that person!


I like chocolate


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

iv got a question. when we recieve our pressies....do we post on here what we got? or do we keep that to ourselves?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> dont worry about epically failing...thats half the fun
> If you end up with something totally rubbishy....like a Gnome?..then im sure it'd make a nice book end or erm, door stop LOL im sure we will all find a use for our amazingly brilliant pressies
> 
> On a serious note, im petrefied ima get someone whos posts iv never seen, never spoke to and ima have to hunt them down, stalk them like a bad ass and go all 'undercover' on this LOL - Que alter ego profile


i'm like that! haha i'll end up pullng old posts they have posted and stalk them like mad  :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

JJAK said:


> iv got a question. when we recieve our pressies....do we post on here what we got? or do we keep that to ourselves?


I will start a new thread and everyone can post up what they got! With pictures if needed!


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

maybe if you get a second to help and split the list so they can pick someone to buy for you and vice versa at least then you still get something and have some fun xx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

shells said:


> maybe if you get a second to help and split the list so they can pick someone to buy for you and vice versa at least then you still get something and have some fun xx


I don't mind not getting anything, I just like the stalking and buying the right gift! Thats the fun bit! 

Although if anyone wants to send me cake...:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Ok lets make this a bit more interesting!
> 
> 1 of you gift swappers will get an extra present! As I'm not taking part because I am doing the draw. I will do a seperate draw, pull out 1 person, and I will send a gift to that person!


What the hell are you talking about?! :scared:

I've no idea what's going on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> What the hell are you talking about?! :scared:
> 
> I've no idea what's going on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


why was i not surprised when i saw this comment :lol:

hes taking part aswell... but only sending something not recieving :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I think I know whats going to happen. We're all going to ask Jamie in PM for his address to send him cake. Then he'll get 22+ cakes. I'VE FIGURED YOU OUT JAMIE.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

he pm'd me and told me i could only take part if i sent him cake!!!!:001_tongue:

* SOOOOO BUSTED!!!!!*

I knew there was more to this than met the eye!!!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> What the hell are you talking about?! :scared:
> 
> I've no idea what's going on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Nothings changed for you guys. Just someone at random will get an extra gift sent by me! 



Gratch said:


> I think I know whats going to happen. We're all going to ask Jamie in PM for his address to send him cake. Then he'll get 22+ cakes. I'VE FIGURED YOU OUT JAMIE.


LMAO That would be awesome! :lol: 



Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper said:


> he pm'd me and told me i could only take part if i sent him cake!!!!:001_tongue:
> 
> * SOOOOO BUSTED!!!!!*
> 
> I knew there was more to this than met the eye!!!


YOU LIE!!!! :nono: :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Nothings changed for you guys. Just someone at random will get an extra gift sent by me!
> 
> LMAO That would be awesome! :lol:
> 
> YOU LIE!!!! :nono: :lol:


Can I have the extra gift please? £500 will do, thanks


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

/cat aided bnumpssss


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Gratch said:


> /cat aided bnumpssss


:lol: :lol: Most. Typoed. Post. EVER :lol: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol: :lol: Most. Typoed. Post. EVER :lol: xxxxxxxxxxx


Gratch wanted to lie on the keyboard at a bad time :nono:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Gratch said:


> Gratch wanted to lie on the keyboard at a bad time :nono:


:lol: Yep, they'll do that :thumbup: :001_wub:

xxxx


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Been thinking about this and yer why not it's a laugh.
Have to be sent to work address though as our house is empty all day and you cant just leave this without a signature. :lol:

PM Jamie.


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Oooh I'd forgotten about this. 

=D It's very exciting. I'll pm my address now. 

I've been told I buy great gifts... so yay for whoever I get. =p


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I am really looking forword to this I like getting people gifts even if my sister say I am not a good gift buyer lol we will see lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved


Lots of people involved now


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

not as good when bits aren't in bold  :lol:
xxxx


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

this is a bit like the secret easter bunny!!!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

im not going to lie, i am a shockingly terrible buyer, so god help whoever i get! 

I tend to get people lots of little things rather than one big thing (then at least if they dont like something, theyve got something else to sing praises about!)


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Oooo a mid year secret santa, just what i need!

Can I play? :001_smile:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> not as good when bits aren't in bold  :lol:
> xxxx


I can't be arsed to keep doing it! 



littleBichon said:


> Oooo a mid year secret santa, just what i need!
> 
> Can I play? :001_smile:


Yep! PM me a postal address for you and I'll put you on the next updated list


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

jamie said:


> i can't be arsed to keep doing it!


lazy bum!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there a guide spend? I'd hate to short-change someone lol!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

min £5 I think was agreed


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Was there a maxim agreed to.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

JJAK said:


> im not going to lie, i am a shockingly terrible buyer, so god help whoever i get!
> 
> I tend to get people lots of little things rather than one big thing (then at least if they dont like something, theyve got something else to sing praises about!)


im the same  lol ha ha id laugh if we had eachother now that would be hard lol!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Right :lol:

One last time - can someone explain to me, in Layman's terms, what happens.

It's possibly best if Bexy does this as she understands how blonde I am :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right :lol:
> 
> One last time - can someone explain to me, in Layman's terms, what happens.
> 
> ...


Me too  I could do with an explanation. From what I can gather you have to stalk your giftee a bit to find out what they like.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Right :lol:
> 
> One last time - can someone explain to me, in Layman's terms, what happens.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol:

basically after the 23rd we find out who were sending to, we have 2 weeks to buy the gift and 2 weeks to send it ... is that what you meant?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

kaz_f said:


> Me too  I could do with an explanation. From what I can gather you have to stalk your giftee a bit to find out what they like.


I just want to buy a present and it make someone happy :lol: I've no idea what's going on - just that it'll be fun  :lol: If I can get a basic grasp then that's fine :thumbup:

ps - I'm honestly doing my phd :blush: I just don't understand life at all :lol:

BEXY :yikes: Explain to Emma and Kaz :yikes: xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> basically after the 23rd we find out who were sending to, we have 2 weeks to buy the gift and 2 weeks to send it ... is that what you meant?


But how? :lol: What's Jamie doing and why can't he play? 23rd of this month?

AGH AGHHHHHHHH :lol: pmsl I'm having such a block here - am I right in this

1) I've given Jamie my address
2) Jamie tells me who I'm sending the present to after the 23rd of some month
3) I buy the present
4) I send the present somewhere 
5) Something else might happen? 
6) 

I don't get it  :lol:
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> But how? :lol: What's Jamie doing and why can't he play? 23rd of this month?
> 
> AGH AGHHHHHHHH :lol: pmsl I'm having such a block here - am I right in this
> 
> ...


I'm trying to be dead serious while talking to my sister and i read this and burst out laughing :lol:

jamie is doing the draw hence why he cant take part, but he is doing another draw so someone might get two gifts.

as for number 5 .. thats you getting the gift and number 6 you post on here what you got :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Right!! Can't be bothered to read the whole nine pages as no one is falling out..pmsl x. We give Jamie our address he the sends it on to someone who buys that person a gift ... Then we all say on here how we love our gifts.. Come on guys get with it!!! Or am I way off Mark??? Or just tipsy :lol: xx


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> But how? :lol: What's Jamie doing and why can't he play? 23rd of this month?
> 
> AGH AGHHHHHHHH :lol: pmsl I'm having such a block here - am I right in this
> 
> ...


LOL I can just picture all the confusion going on


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I just want to buy a present and it make someone happy :lol: I've no idea what's going on - just that it'll be fun  :lol: If I can get a basic grasp then that's fine :thumbup:
> 
> ps - I'm honestly doing my phd :blush: I just don't understand life at all :lol:
> 
> BEXY :yikes: Explain to Emma and Kaz :yikes: xxxxxxx


me too i wana buy a present for someone im getting really exited


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> Right!! Can't be bothered to read the whole nine pages as no one is falling out..pmsl x. We give Jamie our address he the sends it on to someone who buys that person a gift ... Then we all say on here how we love our gifts.. Come on guys get with it!!! Or am I way off Mark??? Or just tipsy :lol: xx


This is exactly how I read it. Think this is a great idea. I used to love doing this on our work parties. I love buying people surprise pressies so count me in Jamie. Just sent you a PM


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> But how? :lol: What's Jamie doing and why can't he play? 23rd of this month?
> 
> AGH AGHHHHHHHH :lol: pmsl I'm having such a block here - am I right in this
> 
> ...


hahahaha your getting me confused now lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Pmsl I honestly didn't mean to confuddle anyone 

It's me being stupid - Sorry    

I'm truly this slow when it comes to things like this  I don't mean to be awkward :yikes:

Tell you what - I'll stop reading this thread and could Bexy pm me or Jamie tell me via pm or msn what I'm meant to do a couple of days before I'm meant to do it :thumbup: 

Em
xx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I'll send you a pm :lol: xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> I'll send you a pm :lol: xxx


She's sent me 2 now and I'm still questioning her  :thumbup:

What a gem  *reps*

xxxxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Count me in ,cant wait


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> She's sent me 2 now and I'm still questioning her  :thumbup:
> 
> What a gem  *reps*
> 
> xxxxxx


:lol: i'm sat here like a right tool laughng my head off ahahaha xxxxxx


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

She knows what going on   :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> She knows what going on   :lol:


I get it  *smug* *smug* :lol:

Thanks bexy 

Em
xx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> Is there a guide spend? I'd hate to short-change someone lol!


Minimum £5 spend. No maximum limit, you can be as generous as you like....or as generous as you can afford! 

Right, here's what happens (just for Eroswoof  )

People who have signed up need *not* do anything until *April 23rd*

On April 23rd/24th I will PM everyone the name of the person they have to buy a gift for and their address

2 weeks to buy a gift

2 weeks to send the gift

Then I will start a new thread where everyone can post up what they got 

Finally....Everyone sends me cake :lol:

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Minimum £5 spend. No maximum limit, you can be as generous as you like....or as generous as you can afford!
> 
> Right, here's what happens (just for Eroswoof  )
> 
> ...


got there in the end :lol:

your not having cake :nono: it'll be stale by the time it gets to you :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Minimum £5 spend. No maximum limit, you can be as generous as you like....or as generous as you can afford!
> 
> Right, here's what happens (just for Eroswoof  )
> 
> ...


well i get it now lol


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

I already sent you 4 cakes - how many more do you really want!!!!!

ps wine is more fun!!!! pmsl!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I have recieved no cake


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I have recieved no cake


we're all on to you so you wont get any :nono: :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i sent you cake photos  
Surely thats good enough? hehehe!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I have recieved no cake


Pm me your address and i will send you some chockie buttons


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

i thought i had already signed up??


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> i thought i had already signed up??


Some people are signing up on the old thread but this was started so it was all on a new frest thread


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Hehehe reading the thread made me laugh agan it all so exiting lol


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread.....

LOL!! 

That is all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Bump without cat this time! Whoever gets me, mind and send treats for Gratch, Kerry and their babies aswell! They don't like fish


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I still need address' for some people


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> I still need address' for some people


I PM'ed you last week with my address and intention to join up but I'm not on your list :cryin:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Buster's Mummy said:


> I PM'ed you last week with my address and intention to join up but I'm not on your list :cryin:


Sorry! My mistake 

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved
Stephen&Dogs - Address recieved
Buster's Mummy - Address recieved


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

theres quite a few on there that i haven't really spoken to before   :lol: im still stupidly exctied


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> theres quite a few on there that i haven't really spoken to before   :lol: im still stupidly exctied


Me too, 
Theres loads iv never spoken to, 
Let the stalking COMMENCE


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Will be a dead give away when someone random starts getting friendly


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Will be a dead give away when someone random starts getting friendly


Never said i was gunna speak to them


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

OooooOOOOOoooooh!!! 
How EXCITING! *BOUNCES* I already have some ideas forming :3

Count me in, PM on it's way!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

With your stalking, remember that people can see who's viewed their profile! You need to be creative!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

It alll sooooooooooooooooooo exiting hehehehehe but still worried about the boy girl thing should people at least put on your list of sigh up if they are boys or girls hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

katie200 said:


> It alll sooooooooooooooooooo exiting hehehehehe but still worried about the boy girl thing should people at least put on your list of sigh up if they are boys or girls hmmmmmmmm


I think it'd be funny to leave it ambiguous


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am soooooo excited for this ,pretty crap at pressie picking tho hahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I think it'd be funny to leave it ambiguous


i think it would be shocking could see the guys getting something pink :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

im all exited cant waith to see who i get to get a gift for im just hypo today though i would post on here hehehehehehehe


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

katie200 said:


> It alll sooooooooooooooooooo exiting hehehehehe but still worried about the boy girl thing should people at least put on your list of sigh up if they are boys or girls hmmmmmmmm


Thats a good point,although by my username and in my profile it's obvious, some others may not be.


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> Thats a good point,although by my username and in my profile it's obvious, some others may not be.


yeah thats what i though some you just can tell


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Ooooo, id forgotten about this and then it just popped into my head whilst i was pegging washing out!! 

Too excited!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> Ooooo, id forgotten about this and then it just popped into my head whilst i was pegging washing out!!
> 
> Too excited!!


i am too exited


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd like to sign up!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

lifeizsweet said:


> I'd like to sign up!


Yeyyyyyyyy xxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

exited exited exited  :001_smile: :blink: so forgetten why though lol


----------



## Bellarina (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't believe I've only just read this thread! I don't want to be the odd one out so sign me up too please


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

Bellarina said:


> Can't believe I've only just read this thread! I don't want to be the odd one out so sign me up too please


:w00t: xxxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved
Stephen&Dogs - Address recieved
Buster's Mummy - Address recieved
GiddyKipper - Address recieved
Bellarina - Address recieved

Getting big now! I got my work cut out I think!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

ooo not long now


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> ooo not long now


Nope! 5 days left! 

I still need the following address'...

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
DaisytheTT
Tapir
Staysee
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Im quite excited


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

oohhh me me me! I want to join in please


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

purple_x said:


> oohhh me me me! I want to join in please


Got your PM, will put you on the next updated list! 

You guys are gunna keep me very busy on draw day! Might have to get a few beers in that day!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Got your PM, will put you on the next updated list!
> 
> You guys are gunna keep me very busy on draw day! Might have to get a few beers in that day!


Hahahaha yep look like you have a busy draw day ahead


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Not long now exited exited hahahaha


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Ive just realised ive got to think of something to buy.. 



oh dear. 

I was concentrating on the fact ill be getting a present :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> Ive just realised ive got to think of something to buy..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahaha yeah it's a panic and I'm the worst at buying gift hahahaha it will be fun hehe


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I cant wait 
I am getting way too excited


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> I cant wait
> I am getting way too excited


Me too Hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I cant wait  and now im doubley excited about the whole meetup in minehead


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> I cant wait  and now im doubley excited about the whole meetup in minehead


where??

Iv been browsing the shops looking at gift ideas...so far, iv got nothing! 
Gunna wait and see who i get first and then take it from there


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

JJAK said:


> where??
> 
> Iv been browsing the shops looking at gift ideas...so far, iv got nothing!
> Gunna wait and see who i get first and then take it from there


Same here, although i dont know many of you lovely lot so it might be a little bit of a struggle.. we shall see. There may be some odd thread starting trying to lure people in to stalk them for ideas haha!


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Think there might me some profile editing going on soon. :lol:
Must go and check mine and see if I can be as subtle as poss.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> where??
> 
> Iv been browsing the shops looking at gift ideas...so far, iv got nothing!
> Gunna wait and see who i get first and then take it from there


the thread called National PF meet


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just a hint... my car needs new front brakes


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm as subtle as a sledge hammer.See below every one.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Mr Giz said:


> I'm as subtle as a sledge hammer.See below every one.


AHAHAHAHAHA :lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that actually made me laugh out loud! :lol:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

=p 

I think that the people who have signed up tend to be those that will happily chat away. Well, generally at least. So it should be too hard to pick up little bits and pieces that they like. 


At least, I hope so...


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Chinquary said:


> =p
> 
> I think that the people who have signed up tend to be those that will happily chat away. Well, generally at least. So it should be too hard to pick up little bits and pieces that they like.
> 
> At least, I hope so...


i reall hope your right :lol:

you watch everyone will go quiet now trying to find out what everyone likes :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Mr Giz said:


> I'm as subtle as a sledge hammer.See below every one.


I thought it said crap fishing :lol: :lol: I hadn't got a clue what it was :lol: :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well winning lotto ticket would do me just fine


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Well winning lotto ticket would do me just fine


Haven't got one of them. But I can send you one I bought last week and won nowt on if you like?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Haven't got one of them. But I can send you one I bought last week and won nowt on if you like?


hahahhaa i have many of them


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> hahahhaa i have many of them


You can add to the collection! I might buy the person I get a lottery ticket for that week as well... but they better not win the millions! But I'll that on top of their present


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> You can add to the collection! I might buy the person I get a lottery ticket for that week as well... but they better not win the millions! But I'll that on top of their present


:thumbup::thumbup:Coool good idea , i gonna put someone a scratchcard in with there pressie ,


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I thought it said crap fishing :lol: :lol: I hadn't got a clue what it was :lol: :lol:


Brilliant! 

Remember guys, some of the gift websites do free postage on some items I tihnk. Money saving tip of the day


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I like your sig Jamie
but cant send you cake if you dont give me your address


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> I like your sig Jamie
> but cant send you cake if you dont give me your address


103 The Paddocks
Stevenage
Herts
SG2 9UQ

Send away......send away!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> 103 The Paddocks
> Stevenage
> Herts
> SG2 9UQ
> ...


sending some tomorrow for you


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> sending some tomorrow for you


Now *I'm* excited!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> sending some tomorrow for you


you've gone and done it now  he'll expect some from all of us!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

its all exiting yayayaya :blink:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> you've gone and done it now  he'll expect some from all of us!


Nah, I don't expect anything...just hoping!!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Nah, I don't expect anything...just hoping!!


haha i dont believe you

edit: i only saw the bit in white when it came up as a quote


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> haha i dont believe you
> 
> edit: i only saw the bit in white when it came up as a quote


:yikes: That's so sinister :yikes: I've got to quote everyone now just to check :yikes: :yikes:

xxxx


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Sneaky sneaky! :devil:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

jamie what sort cake do you like hahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

katie200 said:


> jamie what sort cake do you like hahahaha


dont do it :nono:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> dont do it :nono:


hahahahaha is it :nono: cake for jame lol


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh god I've started something now! No need to send me anything peeps, I do love cake, but there is only so much I can eat!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Oh god I've started something now! No need to send me anything peeps, I do love cake, but there is only so much I can eat!


everyone is just too nice on here :lol: you'll end up with shedloads of cake :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cake sent your way jamie 
hope you like


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Adress so I can seen Jamie cake it looks Jamie like you are going be eating soooo much cake you will be sick of it by the weeks up hahahahahaha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie the cakes you will get soon 
Hope you will like them


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Jamie the cakes you will get soon
> Hope you will like them


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm your lucky jame hehehehe


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Jamie the cakes you will get soon
> Hope you will like them


Jamie, don't kid youself! She'll have eaten them by now!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Jamie, don't kid youself! She'll have eaten them by now!!


:nono::nono::nono::nono: sent them first class this morning


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:Coool good idea , i gonna put someone a scratchcard in with there pressie ,


I couldn't do a scratchcard... I couldn't keep it and not scratch it. I wanna know if its a winner! A lottery ticket can go because I can't win straight away!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> I couldn't do a scratchcard... I couldn't keep it and not scratch it. I wanna know if its a winner! A lottery ticket can go because I can't win straight away!


 i never buy winning ones anyway :lol::lol::lol:
but just my luck the one i buy for someone ,they will win


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

This might have already been mentioned...but...

Are we going to have an ideas thread where people can post things they like / allergic to etc? Or are we all donning black cat suits and being stealth.. or is that just me? :lol:


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

littleBichon said:


> This might have already been mentioned...but...
> 
> Are we going to have an ideas thread where people can post things they like / allergic to etc? Or are we all donning black cat suits and being stealth.. or is that just me? :lol:


:lol: we have to work it out what they like/ dont like  there is going to be so much stalking done :lol:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

OOh ive been meaning to sign up for this but im so flakey lately... can i join pleaaaassseee


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

maybe we should have an allergic thread for people to put if there allergic to the last thing we want to do is make anyone ill


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I think if anyone has any serious allergys then they can PM me and I'll send that info on with their address when I do the draw!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Jamie the cakes you will get soon
> Hope you will like them


I'm sure I'll tuck them away with relative ease :tongue_smilie:

Thank you


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> I think if anyone has any serious allergys then they can PM me and I'll send that info on with their address when I do the draw!


good idear you you got my pm hahahaha


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Goldenshadow
Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved
Stephen&Dogs - Address recieved
Buster's Mummy - Address recieved
GiddyKipper - Address recieved
Bellarina - Address recieved
lifeizsweet - Address recieved
XxZoexX - Address recieved


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Go on then I'm in  (shh don't tell the OH!)

I haven't read through all the pages, was a maximum spend decided?


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

just a few days to go, woohoo!!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Go on then I'm in  (shh don't tell the OH!)
> 
> I haven't read through all the pages, was a maximum spend decided?


Blimey...more entries! Your in, I just need you to PM me a postal address and any serious allergies you might have 

Minimum spend of £5, there is no maximum spend


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Updated list:

Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved
Stephen&Dogs - Address recieved
Buster's Mummy - Address recieved
GiddyKipper - Address recieved
Bellarina - Address recieved
lifeizsweet - Address recieved
XxZoexX - Address recieved
purple_x - Address recieved <<--- sorry I missed your PM the other day!
HelloKittyHannah - Address recieved


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Jamie said:


> Blimey...more entries! Your in, I just need you to PM me a postal address and any serious allergies you might have
> 
> Minimum spend of £5, there is no maximum spend


and you can always slip some cake in for jamie aswell


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm going to have to pull out, sorry. Don't really have the time and having a slight cash flow problem at the moment


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> I'm going to have to pull out, sorry. Don't really have the time and having a slight cash flow problem at the moment


No worries, hope you get sorted soon


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Date changed to sunday when I'm coming back  just came On the iPod to say that


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie cake in the post to you  so exited so exited so exited not long now for the draw yay can't wait don't for get to pm Jamie on the allergy thing


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Two days left.

*OH MY GOD IM SO EXCITED I MIGHT EXPLODE!​*


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Two days left.
> 
> *OH MY GOD IM SO EXCITED I MIGHT EXPLODE!​*


Meeeeeeeee toooooo exited sooooo can't wait


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I actually have money now so you might get something nice!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

I CANT WAIT  i have saved money just for this aswell :lol: Boyfriend said we need food ... my response .. I need money for gift swap, food can wait :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> I CANT WAIT  i have saved money just for this aswell :lol: Boyfriend said we need food ... my response .. I need money for gift swap, food can wait :lol:


I'm t the same saved money just for this Hahahahaha


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

YEP ME CANT WAIT EITHER Soooo Excited


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> I CANT WAIT  i have saved money just for this aswell :lol: Boyfriend said we need food ... my response .. I need money for gift swap, food can wait :lol:


Glad you got your priorities right!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't get paid until the 27th, so I'll have some stalking days before I can purchase anything. =D


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> YEP ME CANT WAIT EITHER Soooo Excited


i cant wait too i am soooooooooooooooooooo (((((Exited)))))))) not long now


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Glad you got your priorities right!


:lol: he got a 10a out of me for petrol and 3 quid for work he should be happy with that :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

yay meeee over exited about this cant wait to start the storking and gift picking yayayayayay


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm excited but also scared that the person I send stuff to is gonna hate their gift!!

Ok I'm being slow tonight so can someone just confirm for me how long we have to pick the prezzies and get them sent? Is it 4 weeks from when we get the addresses?
It's just that I live in the middle of nowhere and if I order anything from online I'm worried it wouldn't turn up for a few weeks, delivery to here is always rubbish.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

purple_x said:


> I'm excited but also scared that the person I send stuff to is gonna hate their gift!!
> 
> Ok I'm being slow tonight so can someone just confirm for me how long we have to pick the prezzies and get them sent? Is it 4 weeks from when we get the addresses?
> It's just that I live in the middle of nowhere and if I order anything from online I'm worried it wouldn't turn up for a few weeks, delivery to here is always rubbish.


yea, its 2 weeks to buy the gift and 2 weeks to send it

im worried i'll get someone i cant tell if its a guy or girl :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> yea, its 2 weeks to buy the gift and 2 weeks to send it
> 
> im worried i'll get someone i cant tell if its a guy or girl :lol:


i am worried about that too


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: he got a 10a out of me for petrol and 3 quid for work he should be happy with that :lol:


We know who wears the trousers in your relationship  I would have given him a fiver for petrol and he can have a pot noodle when he gets in


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> We know who wears the trousers in your relationship  I would have given him a fiver for petrol and he can have a pot noodle when he gets in


:lol: :lol: he cant have a pot noodle  on a strict diet *sigh*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: he cant have a pot noodle  on a strict diet *sigh*


He's not gonna die if he doesn't eat for a couple of days    Bread and water?


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> He's not gonna die if he doesn't eat for a couple of days    Bread and water?


:lol: he took the remains of my spag bol into work today :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

katie200 said:


> Jamie cake in the post to you  so exited so exited so exited not long now for the draw yay can't wait don't for get to pm Jamie on the allergy thing


Haha, thank you 



Chinquary said:


> I don't get paid until the 27th, so I'll have some stalking days before I can purchase anything. =D


This is why I though the timing of this would work! Most people on monthly paid jobs get paid at the end of the month  So everyone should be able to afford something 



purple_x said:


> I'm excited but also scared that the person I send stuff to is gonna hate their gift!!
> 
> Ok I'm being slow tonight so can someone just confirm for me how long we have to pick the prezzies and get them sent? Is it 4 weeks from when we get the addresses?
> It's just that I live in the middle of nowhere and if I order anything from online I'm worried it wouldn't turn up for a few weeks, delivery to here is always rubbish.


Yep, 2 weeks to buy the gift starting on the 24th April, then 2 weeks to post it. Although, if people want to send their gifts as soon as they buy them, thats fine


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: he took the remains of my spag bol into work today :lol:


Although if your on a water meter, i'd restrict his water usage, I mean a glass a day should be fine


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Although if your on a water meter, i'd restrict his water usage, I mean a glass a day should be fine


we have a pond thats filled with pond water what its rained he can boil it and it'll be fine  :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

bexy1989 said:


> we have a pond thats filled with pond water what its rained he can boil it and it'll be fine  :lol:


I like your thinking!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I like your thinking!


although he might get the tadpoles  they can be his tea :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Extra nutrients! Sorted!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Extra nutrients! Sorted!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bugger I only just noticed what this thread was all about. drrrr

When is this all happening, when do we send the pressies off to the other person????


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bugger I only just noticed what this thread was all about. drrrr
> 
> When is this all happening, when do we send the pressies off to the other person????


jamie pm us the person we get on the 23 then we get 2 weaks to buy a gift and 2 weaks to send it off i think


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

katie200 said:


> jamie pm us the person we get on the 23 then we get 2 weaks to buy a gift and 2 weaks to send it off i think


ahhh but you gotta pm him your adress first hahaha you missed that bit katie hahahahah


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

ooohhhh my I've just figured out (I told you I'm being slow tonight!) that it's my birthday in just over 3 weeks, it's on the 17th may, so whoever gets me will be sending me a gift and it'll be like a birthday present  Now I'm extra excited!!!

Well done Jamie, you've planned this just in time for my bday, go you  I think I might have to send you cake now!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

purple_x said:


> ooohhhh my I've just figured out (I told you I'm being slow tonight!) that it's my birthday in just over 3 weeks, it's on the 17th may, so whoever gets me will be sending me a gift and it'll be like a birthday present  Now I'm extra excited!!!
> 
> Well done Jamie, you've planned this just in time for my bday, go you  I think I might have to send you cake now!


aww birthday cards aswell probs


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> ahhh but you gotta pm him your adress first hahaha you missed that bit katie hahahahah


thankyou for adding that hun


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

can i be in it? ... u got my address already! or do you need it again?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Just sent Jamie my address. yippee I am in.
:devil:  Now what to get for a pressie........Be afraid be very afraid


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll need your address again please Laura 

Updated list:

Inca's Mum
Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
DaisytheTT
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Tapir
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
Kinjilabs
Carla-Jade
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved
Stephen&Dogs - Address recieved
Buster's Mummy - Address recieved
GiddyKipper - Address recieved
Bellarina - Address recieved
lifeizsweet - Address recieved
XxZoexX - Address recieved
purple_x - Address recieved 
HelloKittyHannah - Address recieved
xxwelshcrazyxx - Address recieved
lil_muppet


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Soooooo exited exited can't wait to see who I get to get a gift for yay please remember to send any allergic to Jamie. And jamie I hope you your cake I sent gets to you ok


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

aww. there are a few people on the list i'd like to send a gift to


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

metame said:


> aww. there are a few people on the list i'd like to send a gift to


Yeah me tooo I'm well exited yay can't wait to start buying stuff lol hahahaha


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've got some ideas in my head but it totally depends on who i get


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> I've got some ideas in my head but it totally depends on who i get


your lucky i have no idears in my head :yikes: :yikes: :closedeyes:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

To the unlucky sod who gets me, i'll make stalking easy for you and tell you here the things i like! XD


Pink....anything pink!
Make Up.....altho i already have too much of it
Earrings....my fave piece of jewlery and it must be silver, dont like gold
Animals.........I love them....but especially Birds of Prey and Orcas!



Um yeah, i guess thats it really, im sure its not hard to find something pink or infact find make up! haha but the other stuff is if you wanna look a lil harder! XD


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

the only issue i have with this is you cant control who gets given your address :scared:


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Well if anyones a stalker id like expensive gifts with the creepy notes, please :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope the person whose address i get knows im gonna google stalk them  I wanna see where one of you live! XD haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Well if anyones a stalker id like expensive gifts with the creepy notes, please :lol:


I wanna get you now.....just for the creepy note tho


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

:lol: :lol:
Well you'd be gutted if someone stalked you with Petrol Station flowers :lol:
I mean put a little effort in if your going to bother


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

*bounces* Wow, time's flown by! 

Also, when gifts are being sent out; are people going to leave it completely anonymous, or will some people leave a hint with their gift, and see whether the recipient guesses correctly?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Staysee said:


> I hope the person whose address i get knows im gonna google stalk them  I wanna see where one of you live! XD haha


If you google mine, you will get to see hubby standing on the door step lololol


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> If you google mine, you will get to see hubby standing on the door step lololol


I'll make sure to wave XD


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I am really exited looking forwards to this yay yay


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Due to weekend commitments, I should be doing the draw tomorrow morning!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Jamie said:


> Due to weekend commitments, I should be doing the draw tomorrow morning!


Yay sounds great looking forword to it yay have you got the cake I sent yet hehehehe


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

If you googled my house you just see a s*ithole....so i advise against it


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

JJAK said:


> If you googled my house you just see a s*ithole....so i advise against it


about right for nottingham :lol:

and as for the draw tomorrow morning .. what time?! im off to the zoo at 9! if its early i can look for something there  :lol:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Jamie said:


> I'll need your address again please Laura


do you know how weird it is to see my real name being put here?!


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> about right for nottingham :lol:
> 
> and as for the draw tomorrow morning .. what time?! im off to the zoo at 9! if its early i can look for something there  :lol:


he wont be awae by 9!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

lil_muppet said:


> he wont be awae by 9!


:lol: :lol: i can always hope :lol:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: i can always hope :lol:


hey bexy do they sell keyrings at the zoo ,i guess you going to chester


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: :lol: i can always hope :lol:


right about now he will be probs drinking and watching music channels! even i struggled to wake him before 9! probs because hes up at stupid oclock every other morning!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> hey bexy do they sell keyrings at the zoo ,i guess you going to chester


noo off to Twycross tomorrow  Chester next weekend  im not sure i think they should sell them 



lil_muppet said:


> right about now he will be probs drinking and watching music channels! even i struggled to wake him before 9! probs because hes up at stupid oclock every other morning!


:lol: thats like my boyfriend :lol:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hope you have fun at both zoos! I was in Chester the other day but not at the zoo, but I kept seeing signs for the zoo!


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Hope you have fun at both zoos! I was in Chester the other day but not at the zoo, but I kept seeing signs for the zoo!


thank you 

i love chester in general  we did the walls at night last time we were there was lovely 

EDIT: for anyone that gets me .. i loveeee tacky bracelets... the ones made of thread that you normally buy on holiday :lol:


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Final list:

Babycham2002 - Address recieved
JJAK - Address recieved
Gratch - Address recieved
iheartsonic - Address recieved
Chinquary - Address recieved
Eroswoof - Address recieved
Katie200 - Address recieved
Staysee - Address recieved
bexy1989 - Address recieved
Paddyjulie - Address recieved
Shells - Address recieved
CharleyRogan - Address recieved
xxsarahpopsxx - Address recieved
Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper - Address recieved
Codyann - Address recieved
Marley boy - Address recieved
Mr Giz - Address recieved
littleBichon - Address recieved
LyndaDanny - Address recieved
My lil Babies - Address recieved
Bulldog200 - Address recieved
Stephen&Dogs - Address recieved
Buster's Mummy - Address recieved
GiddyKipper - Address recieved
Bellarina - Address recieved
lifeizsweet - Address recieved
XxZoexX - Address recieved
purple_x - Address recieved 
HelloKittyHannah - Address recieved
xxwelshcrazyxx - Address recieved
lil_muppet - Address recieved
celicababe1986 - Address recieved

Anyone not on here who was on previous lists didn't send me a postal address 

Right, the draw will be made in the next few hours


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Jamie said:


> Final list:
> 
> Babycham2002 - Address recieved
> JJAK - Address recieved
> ...


Be quick  
Iv got work in 22 minutes


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Ah this is so exciting!

Anyone who gets me, I'm really easy to stalk because I have the same username for every flipping site I use!! And as I made up the word 'Chinquary' any results that come up on google are about me. 

I hope the person I get is that easy to stalk!

Edit to add: Who ever gets me, DON'T google my actual name... it's a porn site. (Not me I hasten to add!!!)


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Eeeeee Im far too excited, I hope I get someone thats easy to stalk too! 

although im thinking of some sort of goodie-bag type gift made up of little gifts 

Shouldnt be too hard. :blink:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Oh my god, I dont know my person arrrrrrgggghhhhhh


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Argh i havent got my pm yet 
soooooo excited tho 
Hurry up jamie


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: yep me happy me happy


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Me stressed happy hahahhahahahahaha


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I have no idea who my person is


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, at approximately 8.40 this morning, using the _pot of destiny _(borrowed off my mum!)...










32 names of PF members were placed into the _pot of destiny_...










The draw was made, 32 PM's were sent and now it's time to start the game


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyone should have their victim now, but if you haven't please let me me know. Also, if I have sent you your own address, please let me know!!!! I was very concious of that whist sending all the PM's


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Yay so exited Jamie the day here hahahaha


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Got mine .....heck dunno, arghhhhh.. i must think,, i dont want them to be dissapointed


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

JJAK said:


> If you googled my house you just see a s*ithole....so i advise against it


ditto!  just whoever gets me remember to put 28d in the address!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine is an easy stalk


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Thy my weak set Hahahahaha well exited


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Mine is an easy stalk


Your lucky mine isn't hahahahahahaha


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> Got mine .....heck dunno, arghhhhh.. i must think,, i dont want them to be dissapointed


my pc going out the window this is sooooooooo hard hahahahaha


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Well although I don't know mine, it's turned out to be pretty easy  This is going to be fun! Yay!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooooooooh I have got the perfect person. So easy to buy for, and I'm just on my way out to go get it


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Just to let people know! I love piggie stuff, rings, little stickers for my car and Star Trek!!!

I have quite a big keyring collection on my keys 

I am easily pleased!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> Ooooooooh I have got the perfect person. So easy to buy for, and I'm just on my way out to go get it


I think I know who you got! *jealous*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have found the perfect thing, and i'm just waiting on an offer being accepted... but I am so freeeakin happy with finding it


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I think I know who you got! *jealous*


PM me who you think it is!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Id just like to appologise to the poor sod iv got to buy for! 

Firstly, id like to appologise before hand incase you dont like your present, 
Secondly for if i get you 'totally wrong' and buy an innapropriate gift
and thirdly...cause im generally pants at buying gifts....

So, soz mate, lied about buying you summink good


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I like inappropriate gifts hahahahaha


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

:lol: i dont no the person i got! :lol: this could be veryyyyy interesting :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I like inappropriate gifts hahahahaha


Is that your subtle way of tricking me into thinkin i got you?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

bexy1989 said:


> :lol: i dont no the person i got! :lol: this could be veryyyyy interesting :lol:


Me neither, iv seached for them...but it seems theyve dissapered off the face of the earth!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

mine is such a hard stalk !


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

JJAK said:


> Me neither, iv seached for them...but it seems theyve dissapered off the face of the earth!


I found mine by going to Members List and then using the search function, otherwise I'd never have known who it was!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I found mine by going to Members List and then using the search function, otherwise I'd never have known who it was!


thats what i did, but, their blooming inconspicuous, give nothing away...the jammy cowzilla  (i dont really mean that!)


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Is that your subtle way of tricking me into thinkin i got you?


I can't trick you into thinking you got me! You know who you have


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I am pants at buying gifts......


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't trick you into thinking you got me! You know who you have


lol, oh yeah, DURRRHHHH!

excuse my brain ache!


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

I've bought one part of my person's gift  In the middle of doing the second part and will buy a little something extra from a certain shop which is luckily very near to me  Hope they like it


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> I've bought one part of my person's gift  In the middle of doing the second part and will buy a little something extra from a certain shop which is luckily very near to me  Hope they like it


Impressive! This is good gift swapping behaviour! 

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I've got 1 part of mine so far, well in watch list on ebay and I WILLL win it! And got another thing planned as well!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I know my person, just have to stalk them a little to see if they've given any clues!


But i do apologise if you dont like your gift, i got between now and next thursday to think up the gift as thats when im next going to a good town! haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok, got a small part if the gift sorting from just going through this thread and reading my persons posts.....still not alot though, damn you secretive person!!!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Is it me?


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Gratch said:


> Is it me?


You have said what youd like, so....hahaha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have bought the first part, got the 2nd part being watched, 3rd and 4th I'll buy on Tuesday


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I think mines more difficult cos i like to buy like a bunch of things and so i like to really know lots of stuff about who im buying for....i mean lots and no ones given that much info yet! XD


All i know is what pets they have....and thats about it! haha


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Staysee said:


> You have said what youd like, so....hahaha


I said what I'd like if they didn't want to make an effort


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Dont think ive given much info about myself on here.. I pity my Stalkee :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I said what I'd like if they didn't want to make an effort


You see im the opposite, i've just listed everything i could think of to make it easy as possible! haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Did you get me gratch? Your all over my posts! aha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

If you list stuff your more likely to get somthing you want or need, but if you don't then you just have fun making it difficult for the OP to buy for you.... I don't know which one is better!


----------



## Welshies-Son93 (Apr 13, 2011)

i would like to sign up for this am i 2 late


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

OMG best person ever :3 Pretty chuffed with my selection, cheers O Pot of Sacred Wonder!

And, I've realised I haven't really been around much what with moving into our new place, so I bet most people don't know me :blink:
Ah, the big question; Should you give out gift-choice clues or not?


How much fun is this eh? :3


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

GiddyKipper said:


> OMG best person ever :3 Pretty chuffed with my selection, cheers O Pot of Sacred Wonder!
> 
> And, I've realised I haven't really been around much what with moving into our new place, so I bet most people don't know me :blink:
> Ah, the big question; Should you give out gift-choice clues or not?
> ...


your probably one of the only nes saying that at the minute :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

i hate that f*$*("g pot of wonder! 

If i knew your mother Jamie....id go round and throw the blooming thing out the window!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

JJAK said:


> i hate that f*$*("g pot of wonder!
> 
> If i knew your mother Jamie....id go round and throw the blooming thing out the window!


i thought it looked like an urn....but didn't really want to comment


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> i thought it looked like an urn....but didn't really want to comment


i just hope the ashes had been removed first


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> i hate that f*$*("g pot of wonder!
> 
> If i knew your mother Jamie....id go round and throw the blooming thing out the window!


And then if she was on this gift thread and you'd been given her, you could buy her a new window, and you'd be sorted! 
Giddy Kip Logic FTW


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

GiddyKipper said:


> And then if she was on this gift thread and you'd been given her, you could buy her a new window, and you'd be sorted!
> Giddy Kip Logic FTW


silly narna fish! 
Id of opened the window first Durrrrhhhhhhh


----------



## GiddyKipper (Mar 11, 2011)

JJAK said:


> silly narna fish!
> Id of opened the window first Durrrrhhhhhhh


Ah, a new pot then


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

2 people have dropped out of this, and while I sympathise with their reasons it does make it a bit awkward if people have already spent money on them. 

Can I ask people to just bare that in mind


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

how does it work then , i mean the people that was supposed to be gettign something 
maybe some of us could do two people


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Jamie said:


> 2 people have dropped out of this, and while I sympathise with their reasons it does make it a bit awkward if people have already spent money on them.
> 
> Can I ask people to just bare that in mind


Who is the other one thats dropped out?


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

why did they drop out?


----------



## Jamie (Feb 21, 2010)

Its not fair for me to say why they have dropped out, but they had their reasons.

It's easy to rearrange the gift swapping, so long as no-one has spent money on the people who have withdrawn. So far, I have got lucky


----------

